

Ask HN: Registrars for the Paranoid (July 2011) - mishmash

After seeing the Hover thread[1], wondering what everyone would judge to be the most secure non-scumbaggy registrar in general?<p>1: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2727123
======
ohashi
Fabulous.com for portfolio holders. If I recall correctly, you can design
specific protocols to unlock/make changes to a domain with them with your most
important domains.
[http://fabulous.com/informationcenter/index.htm?formdata%5Bq...](http://fabulous.com/informationcenter/index.htm?formdata%5Bqid%5D=115)

NameCheap.com is the best retail registrar imo.

~~~
mishmash
Hm that's an interesting feature, thanks.

------
shii
I always use nearlyfreespeech.net

sometimes prq.se

------
sc00ter
I've been happy with DomainMonster.com. Put 1and1.com on your scumbag list.

------
hgimenez
gandi.net and dnsimple.com

~~~
mishmash
Thanks. Gandi seems to be the forerunner in the other thread too.

